# Schwinn Whizzer Pacemaker



## cptnhwdy69 (Mar 5, 2018)

Any info on my bike greatly appreciated.Serial number is on front of crank bracket and is 7795.Also motor serial number picture.


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Mar 5, 2018)

Thinking 1949 any ideas?? or info


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 5, 2018)

It has the h motor I’d say yes on your guess.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2018)

She nice!


----------



## prewarmachine (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm not very versed on 49' and up pacemakers, but I believe the looptail went away in 51', so all I can say is 49-50. The H engine was not offered in the pacemakers, even in 48', so unfortunately the engine is not original to the bike. Still a lot of great parts though and a great bike to build!


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Mar 6, 2018)

I read online J was the 48 pacemaker and H was the later


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Mar 6, 2018)

Pacemakers were only 48 to 52 right or was it 53??


----------



## prewarmachine (Mar 7, 2018)

The pacemaker did make it into 1953. The H was 1946-1948. In 1948 the J was released to replace the H and in 1949 Whizzer released the 300 to replace the J.


----------

